# Another uber driver snaps



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

https://boingboing.net/2017/03/13/uber-driver-snaps-after-taking.html

After waiting and waiting for a passenger in Chicago, an Uber driver is about to leave when two young women slide into his back seat. One of them immediately gets on his case.

"You weren't at our location, Jesus Christ," she says. In reality, he was across the street because the corner that she was at was too crowded with other cars.

She goes on to berate him, and then... "she broke me," he says on his YouTube description.

"Get the **** out of my car," he tells the women.

"Are you joking?" she says.

"No, I'm dead serious, get the **** out."

"Oh, I don't think so. Nope."

The women do not budge, and he gets more and more irritated. One of the women suddenly turns sweet, asking him in a syrupy voice if he'll please just take them home. Her entitled friend, however, is offensive. Her strong *****y Valley Girl accent makes it hard to tell if she's drunk or just spoiled rotten.

Yes, the driver loses it and calls her a "*****" and a "****," but it's easy to see how someone can "snap," as he also says in his Youtube description, with such an obnoxious brat in his car. Finally a bystander comes over to try to smooth things out, but isn't much help. The driver ends up telling the bystander to close the door, he's going home, and if the woman doesn't get out of his car, she'll have to be dropped off at his house. She ends up finally getting out of his car, but not before he flips her off while she tapes him (although this tape comes from his own dash cam).

The driver defends himself on his YouTube description with this great line: "I get paid to drive, not to eat spoiled rich brats shit."


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Not condoning the drivers actions. However, I have to ask how a driverless car would handle the parking situation.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Do not take stool and always keep your doors locked.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Shes got a 1 star. I wander what her score is? Uber drivers around prolly know her and dont pick her up


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have never "snapped" like that, in Chicago or anywhere else, either.

The took down the video on youtube, but I read the article.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

He should have called 911 right then when she didn't budge


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

There have been some pax... local college kids in particular that throw a fit about every little thing... 

I took too long to get there
I made them walk to the police-preferred pickup/dropoff area behind the bar and not block traffic on the main road
I don't let them vape or eat their taco in a bag in my car
I won't let 5 people cram into the back seat of my Corolla
 ... all for a 1.7 mile ride and never a tip. I've always wanted to tee off on one of them like this, but so far my professional nature has kept me biting my tongue


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

I wana make a sign in my car i might get in trouble with uber but oh well...

Hi my name is Jeremy your uber driver. I drive you only from point A to point B nothing in between. All drinks must have a cover and food is ok as long as you pick up after yourself. No Smokeing. If you thought i brought you to ypur destination safe then please place a 5 star.

*Tips are also apperciated but not required 
*
Have a nice day


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say he has not had much experience in the customer service industry. Cursing at a rude customer (who _was _in the wrong) and telling her to "eat my ass" is the exact opposite of being professional. Maybe he was having a bad day or there were unseen extenuating circumstances here, but if that was the case, he probably should not have even been driving. One can make the argument that with the falling rates, the more professionalism goes out the window and that is perfectly valid; it is a definitely symptom. However, it never excuses this type of behavior. The fact the guy _posted _it to YT to show "his side" of the story is laughable. If you are that disgruntled and bottling up your anger at the pax, this is _not _the gig for you, haha.

Not too much sympathy if he does get deactivated. These rage-filled maniacs and losers embarrass all the average, well-adjusted drivers and just reinforce the creepy Uber driver stereotype.


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

Dudes whatever. At least he didn't get physical with them. It sucks going off like that and it sucks being treated like shit, more then often over and over in the same night. But words are words and he didn't physically attack them. And vise versa. Driver could have done a bit better BUT he could have done a LOT WORSE.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

Yeah, I'd be interested to know what happened in the 4 or 5 rides before that one. I deal with all college kids, who 90% are respectful...


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

People judging this driver need to realize that this was 1% about those passengers and 99% about all the rude and disrespectful passengers he had previously + zero tips + lower and lower pay + ubers terrible treatment of their drivers- this was just the straw that broke the camels back


----------



## Mr. G (Sep 4, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have never "snapped" like that, in Chicago or anywhere else, either.
> 
> The took down the video on youtube, but I read the article.


Link to youtube video is here


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

This video leads me to ask questions. Ok, he wasn't able to stop at the pick up spot. Did he call the pax and tell them where he was? If not, how can he expect them to find him in a timely manner (they are probably drunk after all and there appears to be a lot of action outside)? So he might be pulling up a half a block away and going for cancellation fees. Not excusing their conduct by any means I don't know that I would take them if they hopped in with that kind of attitude.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

It always amazes me how people will post videos that clearly show them to be raging azzholes. Video shows zero evidence that he called or texted those pax to let them know he couldn't stop at their pickup point. They're just supposed to know, I guess, even though obviously there are other cars who DID stop at the pickup point. Yeah, on a busy corner he can't pick them out of the crowd, but they can't see him either. He's obviously deeply pissed before they ever even show up. He leads with "Get the **** out" and escalates from there, when a simple "Sorry, that corner is three-deep in cars already" would probably have done the trick.

Yes, the pax were entitled and rude too, but if you can't deal with rude entitled pax you shouldn't be driving bar hours, just sayin'.

If Uber sees this video, "Adam from Chicago" surely gets the chop--he seems like a murderous rampage just waiting to happen.



uberlift said:


> People judging this driver need to realize that this was 1% about those passengers and 99% about all the rude and disrespectful passengers he had previously + zero tips + lower and lower pay + ubers terrible treatment of their drivers- this was just the straw that broke the camels back


If I judge that driver, it's for _not just going home_ when he was so worked up about his shitty working conditions that he couldn't keep it bottled up for a second longer. It's like saying "People judging Ray Rice need to realize it was 1% about what his fiancée said in the elevator and 99% about losing money at the casino and his mean old coach and and and..."


----------



## MissLucy (Feb 21, 2017)

Dback2004 said:


> https://boingboing.net/2017/03/13/uber-driver-snaps-after-taking.html
> 
> After waiting and waiting for a passenger in Chicago, an Uber driver is about to leave when two young women slide into his back seat. One of them immediately gets on his case.
> 
> ...


He went uber on the pax.


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

Mr. G said:


> Link to youtube video is here


Just seeing the video thumbnail alone makes me want to snap, errrgh can't stand the smug look on her face


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

This starts with UBER POOL

I love the guy outside's comment "that's not a winning situation".


----------



## carsalesman (Apr 12, 2016)

Mr. G said:


> Link to youtube video is here


This driver is SOOOO far out of line. Hope he got fired!!!


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

Your avatar reminds me of the guy LOL


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Looks like we got plenty of as*kissers. Keep on


----------



## PorkRollUberAndCheese (Mar 13, 2015)

michael7227 said:


> Your avatar reminds me of the guy LOL


That's because the avatar is of another Uber driver who snapped


----------

